# PUPPIES!!



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

[attachment=8043:attachment][attachment=8042:attachment][attachment=8041:attachm
nt]Finally! I got all 6 babies bathed in one day w/o one of them getting dirty before I finished. They seem to be very accepting of a bath and the hairdryer. Since it is so warm today I did not get them each completely dry. If the pictures work, you can see that the noses are almost totally black and they are growing. I will try these and if no luck, I will try again.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG they melt my heart!







I want # 2!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I want # 1 and # 4 please. #1 has his tongue out all the time !! so cute. 

are you keeping all of them? I would


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

They are so precious - you should make that 1st pic the cover of a greeting card


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I want to thank you for you know what. I will Pm back to you later on. My son needs the computer now



Thanks Again,
Andrea~

they are darling~~~~


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww so cute. I will take them all. LOL JK I just think its so funny how the first one on the left is sticking its tongue out.







LOL







It already hates pictures.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Edwinna, if i lived close to you, god if i even lived in the US, i would take all of them. Infact i want all of them









They are adorable babies & you should be very proud







. Well done to you & i wish you every success in your new breeding hobby







.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They are sooooo darn cute!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I want #4..OMG!! But to be honest, they are ALL gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*WOW!!!
















Just adorably cute! I cannot even tell you what that pic measures on the cuteness scale!!!























10+++++++

Can I come over and play????*


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Adorable. I like #3 personally. The tongue thing is the best.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I can't imagine washing 6 puppies and 2 dogs. One wears me out.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They're all beautiful but #2 is MINE.I want that baby







.Well,I'll just take all of them since they're so cute.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I like #5! They are soooooo cute! I would just be in heaven if I had that many malts at one time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my,they are so cute. I like the last one. How many boys and girls. Maybe you could let us know from 1 to 6 what sex they are


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

HMM , I'm GREEDY - I'll take 4 , 5 and 6 . What a lovely litter , you must be soooo proud . Sarah


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Aaaawwww







They are all so precious...but I really want # 4...







That little one has my heart


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

That is priceless! How did you line everyone up like that and have them STAY in one SPOT!!!!














soo cute


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That picture is super adorable.







I am with the group........2 and 4 are my favorites! I love the tongue on #1 too. How old are they now?


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

> HMM , I'm GREEDY - I'll take 4 , 5 and 6 . What a lovely litter , you must be soooo proud . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA I'm with you, just as greedy but add #3 to that mix as well.









They are all cute!!!! Congrats again!!

Karyn


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG..what beautiful babies!!! Sure stirs up that "I WANT A PUPPY!!!!!!" feeling


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!!! They are all just too cute!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Thos are absolutely gorgeous pictures. I love them all.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!!! I LOVE puppies, especially "maltese"







thanks for sharing


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

aww puppies!!














so cute...how did you get them in one picture!! that takes alot of work!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm shocked that you got them to line up so perfectly! Calendar picture for sure!!!!!!

They're BEAUTIFUL. 

How old are they??


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

OMG they are sooooo cute! Can I have them? PLEASSSSSSSSSEEEE?


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

omg my heart just dropped! I fell in love with #2









nice job on the pictures and the bath, they are ALL precious







!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

puppies just melt the heart, love them all, thanks for sharing
Aimee


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

> I'm shocked that you got them to line up so perfectly! Calendar picture for sure!!!!!!
> 
> They're BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> How old are they??[/B]


Puppies will be 6 weeks old tomorrow!!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

How is that you have 6 babies? They are so cute. I thought Malts only had litters of 2or 3.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

> How is that you have 6 babies? They are so cute. I thought Malts only had litters of 2or 3.[/B]


Both mom and dad came from litters of 5. According to my vet, 6 is extremely rare, especially with all 6 surviving and healthy. Audrey has always been healthy and Strike, too. They both weigh between 8.5-9.5 lbs. Strike has gotten a bit overweight since the puppies arrived and may go 10 lbs. I checked with the breeders of both Audrey and Strike and they were also surprised at a litter of 6. The weight range in both pedigrees range from 5-9 lbs. Strike is probably the biggest one and a lot of that is he loves to eat.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209429
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tha't great. I'm glad they are all doing OK. They are all so cute, mom and dad included.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

What a bath day that must have been for you! That's a lot of little butts to dry! LOL


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209429
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracie's mom was just 5lbs and she had 4 healthy pups....which I thought was a lot for her size.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How darling!! Personally, since I don't want to show, I'd love to have a pup who could likely be 8 lbs.+. I don't mean I'm ready for one now--- but in the future. I'm glad to hear the Mom was that large--I can't imagine even a 6 lb.'er carrying and nursing 6!!



Are they positioned in the same order in all those pics? Because in one pic I like one best, and in the next pic a different one.







Some look smaller too. Maybe give them names so we can keep track....


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

> How darling!! Personally, since I don't want to show, I'd love to have a pup who could likely be 8 lbs.+. I don't mean I'm ready for one now--- but in the future. I'm glad to hear the Mom was that large--I can't imagine even a 6 lb.'er carrying and nursing 6!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are in the same order in all the pictures. I will look closer to see though. Audrey had no problems having 6 puppies although she was miserable the last few days. Nursing 6 has been a chore for her. Now, on the occasions that she does nurse them, she just stands up and lets them eat. It is so funny to watch them roll around while trying to eat! I'm sure its not too funny for Audrey!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG....heart-stealers, each and every one!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What a treat!!!! Thank you for taking the time to get these photos. CUTE as cute can be.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------

